# Coming to terms with my bfn



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

I've just tested on this cycle and its a bfn for me. I'm absolutely gutted and can't come to terms with it. This was a self funded cycle and we really can't afford more. I feel so gutted I can't get up I can't do anything. I don't know  how to go on. I'm sure there are lots of you that have been through this and know wxactly how I feel. Any tips for how to move on? I am not even able to look at my other children What on earth is wrong with me ? I should feel grateful I have them but it all just is so intense and bleak. Husband and I can't even speak to each other. How do I climb back out of this mess?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

give it time. i'm sorry you got BFN. right now just concentrate on looking after yourself and don't worry about what you think you 'should' be doing.    you'll find a way to climb out when you are ready to.


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

alexsmummy I'm so sorry to hear it did not work out for you!
Please look after yourself and be kind to yourself. Don't feel guilty for feeling the way you do. I also went in complete meltdown after our BFN and did not expect to react the way I did.
It's now been 3+ weeks and trust me, you will pick yourself up! Please hang in there and give yourself and your DB time to mourn and heal.
Thinking of you and sending you massive hugs xxxx


----------

